# modern ships



## bobal (Feb 5, 2009)

I had the pleasure of sailing o nthe MV Strategist where we locked up the engine room at night and only one of us was on duty 1983.

With the advances in IT and control engineering now, it must be unrecognisable down below.

Has anyone been aboard anything modern?


----------



## THEDOC (Jan 8, 2009)

Newest one I ever sailed on was built in 1975, with massive control room, all very nice.
Unfortunately it was virtually all shoreside control systems which could not stand the hammer, and consequently was the biggest, worst workhouse I ever sailed. Engineers alarms virtually every day, when yet again something fell off.
Typical of this job for example - 3 feed pumps - single boiler job - no1 failed, standy didnt start, no 3 faled to start. Cause, copper control line sheared inside union, in all of them. Ship virtually shook itself to bits and never ever went unmanned.


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

If you look on youtube you will find a few engine room tours to look at, here's one link for starters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCMNRoXNTwU

Tony


----------

